# pigeons



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Anyone have a good supplier for live birds and wings? I have a couple of pups I would like to get introduced to live birds!

Thanks


----------



## fasenbuster (Jan 12, 2008)

Where do you live?
Pigions were hard to get this year here in Illinois so I got Quail at 6 weeks old for $3.00 each. The pigions were nice as they were homers and it was easy to train them to fly back the 4 miles from where I train the dogs.
So of course I didn't have to buy too many untill I started shooting.
The down side of the pigions were they are nasty birds! and didn't do so well in the winter.
If your just looking for some pheasant or quail wings or even duck don't waste your money at the big sporting goods stores. Find a local bird perserve or hunt club and they will give all you want. I know this first hand I just cleaned 60 pheasants at my club today and hauled the leftovers to the gut pile.
If the pups are young start off with the wing and string. I won't go into details, just do a search and you will find loads of info on this method.


----------



## HNTFSH (Jan 14, 2008)

duckyday said:


> Anyone have a good supplier for live birds and wings? I have a couple of pups I would like to get introduced to live birds!
> 
> Thanks


Fasenbuster spoke good words.

I am in Ohio and the Amish folks will trap them for you at about 3 bucks a bird. Although I haven't called - I've been told some pest control companies will sell them as well.

Pigeons are nasty but what you gonna do? Can't beat a live bird for training pups.


----------

